# CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können



## dscsearcher19 (10. August 2005)

*CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*

Hi, 
also hab da mal ne Frage und zwar hab ich mir drei Musik Cds gekauft und wollte die auf meiner schönen 5.1 Anlage am PC hören und was stelle ich da fest? Kopierschutz kann nicht in meinem Laufwerk gelesen werden. Ich habe nur leider gar keine "Normal Anlage mehr und möchte gerne die Cds hören.
Gibt es irgendwelche Programme oder sonst was wie diesen Schutz umgehen kann? 

Danke


----------



## checker1985m (10. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*



			
				dscsearcher19 am 10.08.2005 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> also hab da mal ne Frage und zwar hab ich mir drei Musik Cds gekauft und wollte die auf meiner schönen 5.1 Anlage am PC hören und was stelle ich da fest? Kopierschutz kann nicht in meinem Laufwerk gelesen werden. Ich habe nur leider gar keine "Normal Anlage mehr und möchte gerne die Cds hören.
> Gibt es irgendwelche Programme oder sonst was wie diesen Schutz umgehen kann?
> 
> Danke



Hat du einen normalen DVD-Player? Wenn ja, kannst du den ja an deinen Line-In anschluss am Rechner anschließen und darüber hören.


----------



## mikoo (10. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*

Diese Frage schlachtet ja mal wieder eine "heilige Kuh".
Da dieses Thema ja einen rechtsempfindlichen Raum betrifft.
Mit Anydvd kann man eine Menge Kopierschutzmechanismen unterdruecken
(Anydvd kann nicht  kopieren) ... ohne die Intension zu haben,eine Kopie eines kopiergeschuetzten Mediums erstellen zu wollen.


----------



## dscsearcher19 (10. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*

Das ist mir ja schon klar aber ich möche nun mal gerne die Cds hören und hatte eigentlich auch keine Bedarf daran die Cds zu brennen hätte mir die einzelnen Lieder ja auch "anders besorgen können" wenn ich das gewollt hätte.


----------



## addi81 (10. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*

Einfachste Lösung:
Lies sie mit dem Media Player ein, und brenne ein Backup via Nero o.ä.

P.S.:
Da die meisten KS nur das abspielen, nicht aber das vervielfältigen auf dem PC behindern, sollte das rechtlich keine Probleme machen, oder irre ich da?


----------



## anyone (10. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*

Bei mir klappt das ganz gut mit Musicmatch, als MP3 konvertieren...fertig...hat bisher auch mit kopiergeschützten CD´s funktioniert...


----------



## Ricco2001 (10. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*



> Da die meisten KS nur das abspielen, nicht aber das vervielfältigen auf dem PC behindern, sollte das rechtlich keine Probleme machen, oder irre ich da?



Ich glaube, sheriffmäßig gesehen macht man sich strafbar, sobald man einen Kopierschutz umgeht.  :-o 
In diesem Fall wieder einmal total schwachsinnig, man kauft sich ein Album und kann es nicht abspielen! Mir ist letztens das Gleiche passiert: Album gekauft, aus dem Laden raus, ausgepackt, ab ins Auto, CD rein -> NO DISC

AAARGH!!!!!


----------



## checker1985m (10. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*



			
				Ricco2001 am 10.08.2005 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> > Da die meisten KS nur das abspielen, nicht aber das vervielfältigen auf dem PC behindern, sollte das rechtlich keine Probleme machen, oder irre ich da?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na und was haste dann gemacht?
Ich hoffe CD aus dem Radio raus, ab in Laden, Geld zurück.
Anders merken die das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## INU-ID (10. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*



			
				dscsearcher19 am 10.08.2005 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Problem


Was für ein Laufwerk hast du den im PC?


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*

manche CD laufen GAR nicht mehr auf PCs. manche haben dafür ein kleines tool dabei, um sie trotzdem hören zu können. ich mach es inzwischen so, dass ich eine neu gekaufte CD in meinem normalen CD player abspiele. der ist zufällig an meinem LineIn der soundkarte angeschlossen, und irgendwie hab ich beim starten der CD dann aus versehen vergessen, dass am PC ja noch zB Nero Waveeditor oder Goldwave grad auf "Aufnahme" stand... das merk ich erst, wenn ich dann die CD in ruhe auf meinem sofa gehört hab und - am PC zurückgekehrt - auf wundersame weise die CD bereits als audiofile habe. ich speicher das dann, rippen brauch ich nicht mehr, daher merke ich gar nicht, ob die CD nen kopierschutz hat oder nicht...


----------



## bierchen (10. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*



			
				addi81 am 10.08.2005 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Da die meisten KS nur das abspielen, nicht aber das vervielfältigen auf dem PC behindern, sollte das rechtlich keine Probleme machen, oder irre ich da?


Du irrst. 
Sobald ein Kopierschutz vorhanden ist, ist seine Umgehung für das Anfertigen einer Kopie verboten.

@ Herb: *lol*


----------



## ripitall (10. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*



			
				Herbboy am 10.08.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> manche CD laufen GAR nicht mehr auf PCs. manche haben dafür ein kleines tool dabei, um sie trotzdem hören zu können. ich mach es inzwischen so, dass ich eine neu gekaufte CD in meinem normalen CD player abspiele. der ist zufällig an meinem LineIn der soundkarte angeschlossen, und irgendwie hab ich beim starten der CD dann aus versehen vergessen, dass am PC ja noch zB Nero Waveeditor oder Goldwave grad auf "Aufnahme" stand... das merk ich erst, wenn ich dann die CD in ruhe auf meinem sofa gehört hab und - am PC zurückgekehrt - auf wundersame weise die CD bereits als audiofile habe. ich speicher das dann, rippen brauch ich nicht mehr, daher merke ich gar nicht, ob die CD nen kopierschutz hat oder nicht...



Du brauchst dich nicht wundern oder so... diese Form der Vervielfältigung ist legal (weil es ne Analoge Kopie ist), jedenfalls für den privaten Gebrauch...

Ach ja, und du umgehst damit auch nicht den Kopierschutz, rechtlich gesehen


----------



## HanFred (10. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*

http://www.flooop.de/themen.php?id=436&haupt=Computer&bereich=Software&thema=
ist jetzt halt nur auf Sony BMG bezogen, aber immerhin.


----------



## JohnSinclair (10. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*



			
				bierchen am 10.08.2005 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> addi81 am 10.08.2005 16:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Papelapap is interessiert ÜBERHAUPT keine SAU geschweige den einen Anwalt besonders hier in Deutschland, ob jemand seine Gekauften Cds brennt bzw den Kopierschutz umgeht um zb mp3 daraus zu machen um sie auf seinem MP3 player höhren zu können, ich glaube auch kaum das irgend ein Anwalt auch bei einer Anzeige gegen so eine Person vorgehen würde, wenn überhaupt dann in amerika .

Ich glaube auch Kaum das es überhaupt  nen Anwalt, Richter , sogar den Staat selbst  interessiert,  ausser der musik industrie   
Die ollen ärsche sollen mal nen ordentlichen MP3 vorhöhrschau machen @ musikload.de, 40% der titel kann man sich ja net mal voranhöhren 30sek wie andere  wie soll ich wissen ob mir die musik gefallen tut    man man und dann noch bis zu 1,79euro verlangen ............ ich hab in 3 tagen bei musikload.de genug euro ausgegeben das die mir wenigstens auch mal ne mp3 spendieren sollten  bzw man es sich ausuchen könnte ab 10 gekauften mp3 eine kostenlos zu nehmen.


----------



## addi81 (10. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*



			
				bierchen am 10.08.2005 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> addi81 am 10.08.2005 16:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau das meine ich ja, die Umgehung des KS ist verboten.
Praktisch gesehen haben die KS auf Audio-CDs aber gar keinen Einfluss auf das digitale Auslesen der CDs. Also umgehen Programme wie der M$ Media Player 10, Easy CD-DA Extractor, oder die zuvor genannnte Musicmatch Jukebox die KS Methoden auch nicht, und deshalb bin ich der Meinung, daß das Rippen von geschützten Audio-CD s legal sein müsste :/.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (10. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*

Bin auch der Meinung,daß die Musikindustrie von mir aus ihre Energie auf das Schließen von Tauschbörsen verwenden darf. Wenn ich legal ne CD gekauft hab, is es wohl mein gutes Recht, sie überall (und auch als MP3-Kopie) zu hören. Der Umkehrschluß wäre ja, ich müßte einen Track 1 mal pro Abspielgerät kaufen   .


----------



## maxi2290 (10. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*

das ist ganz einfach wenn du das teil nicht abspielen kannst (wegen eines kopierschutzes) gibt es zwei obtionen:

1) du umgehst den koperschutz nach allen regeln der kunst, was auch föllig legal ist da du ja die original CD besitzt und die musik nich weitergibst, außerdem gehst du beim kauf einer solchen cd einen kaufvertrag ein daran hat sich auch der hersteller zu halten und wenn du diese CD nicht abspielen kannst weil der hersteller dies mit seinem KS verhindert, ist das ein Bruch des kaufvertrags seitens des herstellers.

2) du bringst das schei... teil zurück in den laden und reist dem jeweiligen verkäufer ordendlich den arsch auf wie hier ja schonmal gesagt wurde "anders merkt es die musikindustrie ja nicht"


----------



## checker1985m (11. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*



			
				maxi2290 am 10.08.2005 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> 2) du bringst das schei... teil zurück in den laden und reist dem jeweiligen verkäufer ordendlich den arsch auf wie hier ja schonmal gesagt wurde "anders merkt es die musikindustrie ja nicht"



Wobei der Verkäufer da in der REgel auch nichts für kann. Einfach mit Begründung zurück bringen. Die Musikindustrie merkt es dann an Hand der Absatzzahlen. Das führt dann zwar wieder zur Beschuldigung der illegalen Downloaderei aber das ist mir ja egal. Die sollten sich mal Gedanken um die Käufer machen und nicht alle pauschal kriminalisieren.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*



			
				addi81 am 10.08.2005 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 10.08.2005 18:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 und was ist mit CDs, die nicht mal eine normale software rippen kann? die gibt es nämlich auch... und kann man CDs überhaupt per mediaplayer kopieren, wenn der sie nicht mal abspielt?


----------



## addi81 (11. August 2005)

*AW: CD Kopierschutz bei Audio Cds kann man das umgehen? Möchte meine Cds gerne im PC Laufwerk abspielen können*



			
				Herbboy am 11.08.2005 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> [und was ist mit CDs, die nicht mal eine normale software rippen kann? die gibt es nämlich auch... und kann man CDs überhaupt per mediaplayer kopieren, wenn der sie nicht mal abspielt?



Ich würde sagen, wenn der KS wirklich die Ripper-Software behindert, ist die Sache klar, dann ist er nämlich als "effektiv" anzusehen und somit ist die Disc dann auch nicht legal-einzulesen, allerdings habe ich so eine CD noch nie gehabt.

Ich habe allerdings auch den Eindruck, daß obwohl ja auf fast jeder Audio-Disc steht, sie sei geschützt, fast nie ein KS drauf ist.... (evtl. ein jämmerlicher Versuch den Käufer einzuschüchtern?)

Und zu guter letzt, zum Media Player kann ich ehrlich gesagt wenig sagen, da ich schon seit Jahren nur mein geliebtes Easy CD-DA Extractor zum rippen verwende


----------

